# GARAGE SAURUS R32 GT-R



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Dunno if this is a :repost: but who cares if it is. 





GARAGE SAURUS R32 GT-R





Simply stunning :bowdown1:


----------



## Trelawny'sGTR (Mar 30, 2009)

Have a photo of this car as my wallpaper. Awesome :thumbsup:



And yes it is a repost! But its such a fine car, I don't think it matters!


----------



## allensaldi (Oct 12, 2010)

Trelawny'sGTR said:


> And yes it is a repost! But its such a fine car, I don't think it matters!


 +1


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Stunning car!


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Trelawny'sGTR said:


> Have a photo of this car as my wallpaper. Awesome :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it is a repost! But its such a fine car, I don't think it matters!


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Good god that is a perfect 32. Best ive seen.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Ah the Garage Saurus Sudo R, probably the best R32 ever built together with Garage Saurus own orange R32, this car is unbelivebal and the owner must be one crazy man, and looking at this picture he really likes to use it also! :bowdown1:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 21, 2006)

Just awesomeness


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I *knew* it was a repost, but I never get tired of looking at this car :chuckle:


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Just been digging through a few older posts and found this one, beautiful car. Has there been a proper article written on the orange Saurus R32? Had a look on Seedhunters and failed to find anything.


----------



## balam (Mar 18, 2010)

Actually yes, for some reason none of the videos about the orange Garage Saurus at Tsukuba seems accessible, wether on Youtube or anywhere else. There's even a video on Metacafe of which the Saurus GTR part has been cut out??


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Another great Garage Saurus R32 GTR... one of my favorites 









CAR SPOTLIGHT>> T51R SKYLINE R32 - Speedhunters


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Beauty!!! 
Bob


----------



## balam (Mar 18, 2010)

A hundred Yens for the first to post a link to a video (that actually works) of the orange Saurus demo car at Tsukuba!


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

YouTube - Tarzan Yamada - Street Special Garage Yawata R32 GT-R - Revspeed Superlap Tsukuba Japan (HD)

That one? love the sounds it makes


----------



## balam (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks but not that one, this one:

://img14.imageshack.us/img14/8320/saurusr32.jpg

(copyrights Saurus Garage)

There MUST be a video of it somewhere!


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

balam said:


> Thanks but not that one, this one:
> 
> ://img14.imageshack.us/img14/8320/saurusr32.jpg
> 
> ...


YouTube - SUPER LAP 2005 PART 2


try this


----------



## balam (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks very much! Thats the one! 
I wanted to see more of the rear radiator mount and this strange duct in the boot (as well as seeing a 0'56'' at Tsukuba by a r32 :clap: !). The hot air exits under the boot of the car, it seems: the low pressure created by the rear extractor might help?


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

lovely


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2007)

stunning!


----------

